# Halloween "sickness" comes to Britain



## Berean (Oct 28, 2009)

Commercialism, greed, or ?? America has apparently exported its Halloween tradition to Great Britain according to Reuters.



> LONDON – Trick-or-treaters beware: Manners count — even on Halloween.
> 
> Britain's authority on etiquette, Debrett's, issued its first guidance Wednesday on how to behave during the uber-American holiday.
> 
> Although *the holiday originated with Europe's Celtic pagans to mark the end of summer — typically celebrated by bonfires to ward off evil spirits and children disguised as spirits of the underworld *— it has only been recently that British stores have swelled with Halloween stock and trick-or-treaters have canvassed streets for candy.



More here Halloween etiquette: Trick-or-treat but be polite - Yahoo! News


----------



## JennyG (Oct 29, 2009)

That is what it looks like from here!
Back in the day, the British halloween was a comfortable non-event. I am not sure if I ever so much as set eyes on a pumpkin in my life,... until the dreaded trick-or-treat began to creep in.


----------



## Tripel (Oct 29, 2009)

you're welcome


----------



## JennyG (Oct 29, 2009)

Tripel said:


> you're welcome


:-S


----------

